# HELP - I can't get into Resort Database w/pw



## frani (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't remember what my password is to get into the resort database - who do I ask?  What do I do?   HELP!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 5, 2006)

Run as fast as you can to the TUG password-help page!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 5, 2006)

Or more quickly, simply click on the "User CP" link on the above blue bar, click on "Edit Profile" and then scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the password you entered in your profile!


----------

